# Skier75 4-10-1956 to 8-20-2010



## uphillklimber (Aug 28, 2010)

Folks, I haven't been on here much since last ski season, and wish I were here under different circumstances. My wife, Jeannette has suddenly died. The funeral was yesterday. I am left now just going thru things and wrapping things up on her behalf. Maybe the moderators can lock her profile or account? Not sure how it works. 

I have lost a part of me. For the past ten years, Jeannette and I have been side by side companions in this life. We shared so many of life's joys together, hiking, biking, skiing, beach combing, checking out our garden, cuddling at night, visiting Boston, our anniversary trips to the Caribbean.... I could go on and on and on. 

Jeannette had a heart bigger than herself. She was a caring and compassionate lady. She found beauty in everything. Whether we were staying at the Mt. Washington resort or picking cotton in a cotton field in North Carolina. I still had the two plumes of cotton she picked a couple years back, and placed them in her hands, symbolic of how she found beauty in anything she did in this world. 

When we hiked, she would often need help for stream crossings or to get over large rocks. Pedxing and Skiracer and I helped her for one last hike. 

I kinda don't know what else to say. I loved her and she loved me. We gave each other so much happiness. After ten years, we still cuddled every night. 

I will share this one story: Our first Christmas, she asked me what I wanted. I was 40 at the time. What does a 40 year old man need (nothing). I told her that I wanted memories of a life well lived. She gave me those. We would often ski Christmas day, that was our gift to each other. 

Memories of a life well lived. She gave me those. 

Rest now, my love.


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 28, 2010)

Bob, I have no words for you other than I am SOOOOOOO sorry for your loss. God Bless.

R.I.P. Jeannette


----------



## powbmps (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry for your loss uphillk.  Sounds like a wonderful person and partner.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, so sorry for your loss. I have a good idea of how you are feeling. It's been almost 2 years now since I lost my wife and I still miss her everyday. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry for you loss.  From what I knew of her from her posts here this world has lost a good one.

RIP


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2010)

UHK;  This is one of the most difficult transitions in Life , I can only imagine how you feel knowing full well how I'd feel if the circumstances were mine . First know that our thoughts , prayers and vibes are with you . The beautiful sentiment that you expressed about memories of a life well lived and well shared is without equal .  Know that that will sustain you as you continue on your life voyage . 

I too sense the "goodness" that your wife represented as i reflect on her many posts that seem to "celebrate both your relationship and the skiing bond you guys shared . Wear her goodness and share her spirit  as a part of WHO YOU ARE  from this day on and you will honor her and be the man we all know you are .  Words as others have said are so limited to define this passing , but somehow we are given the strength to carry on -- if we ask for it .

My heartfelt sympathy 

Warp


----------



## JimG. (Aug 28, 2010)

Bob,

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I lost an old and dear friend recently; I can only imagine how you feel.

I'm sure you will carry on. You are someone I remember from my earlirest days in this forum. Good to hear from you now and in the future.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 28, 2010)

our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2010)

I am saddened by the news of your loss. I hope peace comes with the many memories you have of the life you had together.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh wow. I am so sorry for your loss, this must be a tremendously difficult time for you, stay strong o.k.

If you need anything at all please speak up. Things will get better most certainly.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss Bob.


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry Bob, I can't even imagine what you must be going through. Even though forums are a place where most people are strangers Jeannettes personality showed through as a wonderful person and not just text on a screen. She will be missed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm so very sorry Bob.  

In just one day skiing with the both of you it was very apparent how special Jeannette and the bond the two of you shared was.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## playoutside (Aug 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.  You are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## marcski (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, no words I have could express my sympayhies enough.  I am so sorry for your loss.. But your words, attitude and thoughts of her that came through in your post are a great tribute.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 28, 2010)

marcski said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you.



Ditto

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 28, 2010)

so, so sorry. i lost my only sister 2 weeks ago. i'm still not dealing with it. strong family is a godsend. talk about it. pull family in as close as possible. hang in there. again, so sorry


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 28, 2010)

uphillklimber said:


> For the past ten years, *Jeannette and I have been side by side companions in this life.* We shared so many of life's joys together, hiking, biking, skiing, beach combing, checking out our garden, cuddling at night, visiting Boston, our anniversary trips to the Caribbean.... I could go on and on and on.
> 
> 
> I kinda don't know what else to say. I loved her and she loved me. We gave each other so much happiness. After ten years, we still cuddled every night.
> ...


Uphillclimber, you said this so beautifully......its that image and those feelings that I wish for myself.

Love and prayers to you as you keep embracing those memories of a life well lived.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Puck it (Aug 28, 2010)

Very sorry.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2010)

My deepest condolences.  Treasure the time you spent together.


----------



## Ski Diva (Aug 29, 2010)

It's apparent that the two of you had a very special bond  and no words will do justice to your loss.  You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Terry (Aug 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## salsgang (Aug 29, 2010)

Skier75 was a frequent poster of my TR's my family. I will miss her for that. Peace be with you in this difficult time.


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2010)

I am so sorry about your loss. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope the memories you speak of serve to comfort you during the times you will miss her the most.  My thoughts and prayers to you and your family.
RIP Jeannette.


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, Bob. So sorry to hear about your loss. I always enjoyed reading Jeannette's posts here. She seemed like a very kind and genuine, gentle person. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 30, 2010)

Bob I'm very sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers headed your way. Hang in there.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I can only hope that the memories of the love and the life that you shared will be of some comfort in these difficult days.  You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jeannette, Bob.   Let the memories help you to live life as much as possible, as she would've wanted....


----------



## jaywbigred (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't have the words. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2010)

My condolences. Not sure there's much else to be said.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 31, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

My first run of the new ski season will be in her honor.


----------



## Sky (Aug 31, 2010)

Bob, so beautifully put.  

Thank you for sharing so eloquently.

I am sorry for your loss....I am happy for your memories.


----------



## Edd (Aug 31, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> My first run of the new ski season will be in her honor.



Hey, nice thought.

Sorry for your loss UHK


----------

